# Adobe Audition Vocals von Musik trennen



## anca (5. Dezember 2004)

möchte von einem mp3-titel die stimme/vocals trennen, bzw. entfernen ( wenn's geht auch den background-chorus). ensprechende option habe ich bereits  in audition gefunden, aber es bleibt immer noch ein kleines, leises restflüstern. es scheint, als wären diese an den cues wie festgenagelt...



an einem weiteren mp3-abschnitt möchte ich ausschliesslich die vocals/den gesang verausfiltern, erhalten und weiterverarbeiten



kann mann einen klavier-sample in ein streich-orchester modifizieren - klaviertöne in streichtöne?



habe mir adobe-audition ausgesucht, will ich mit adobe-produkten aus dem grafik-bereich gut vertraut bin, aber der auditive bereich ist mir neu. 



vielen dank im vorraus für jede erdenkliche auditive handreiche...



gruss anke


----------



## chmee (7. Dezember 2004)

*Re: AQdobe Audition Vocals von Musik trennen*

Mahlzeit Anke,

Ja,  du hast sicherlich Recht, wenn du sagst,  die Adobe-Grafik-Programme
seien ausgezeichnet.

Im Audio-bereich betreten sie Neuland. 

Zu Deinen Ideen:
1. der Karaoke-Effekt - Stimme Raus
Die Stimme liegt in Songs so gut wie immer in der Mitte. Mathematisch wird der rechte
Lautsprecher in der Phase gedreht und dann vom Linken Lautsprecher abgezogen.
Theoretisch müsste die Stimme verschwinden. Was Du jetzt noch hörst, sind die
Effekt-Reste, die nicht phasengleich sind. Die kriegst Du auch nicht einfach so weg.

2. Der umgekehrte Weg, nur die Stimme erhalten, ist schwieriger. Wirst Du nicht mal
so schnell hinbekommen. Um ehrlich zu sein, auch nicht langsam. Ist fast unmöglich.

3. Klavier in Streich-Orchester ummodifizieren geht nur, wenn Du noch Eingriff in das
Arrangement hast, sprich  in Logic,Cubase  etc.
In einer Wav/MP3 Datei unmöglich.

Sorry, dass ich Dir eher  Absagen denn Zusagen machen muss.

Viel Glück ansonsten.


----------



## anca (9. Dezember 2004)

dank für deine hilfestellung, chmee!

 das mit der stimme entfernen hat insofern geklappt wie du beschrieben hast. ich habe jetzt festgestellt, dass ich durch das überlagern der samples und weitere optionen/modi das jetzt noch vorhandene leise restflüstern übertönen kann - aber weg ist es halt nicht, klingt ein bissi spookie .
 für die andere mission ist cubase doch wohl unumgänglich. ich dachte mit audition könnte ich so ein grossen komplexes programm umgehen . wie sieht's denn mit wavelab aus?! empfehlenswert für einen "grünschnabel" wie mich?

   besten dank
   die anca


----------



## chmee (9. Dezember 2004)

Adobe hat mit Audition ein recht gutes Programm eingekauft und erweitert, sprich besser gemacht.
Früher hiess dieses Proggie CoolEditPro und war schon ein gutes Stück "Ausführungs-Matsch".

Die Frage die Deine "Problemchen" deutet, lautet eher:
"Muss ich Songs neu aufbauen und mit Spuren arbeiten oder will ich vorhandenes Liedgut
umfrickeln ?"

Ersteres: Wenn Du also Songs zerschneidest, durch verschiedene Filter jagen möchtest und 
vielleicht auch dynamische Effektveränderung benötigst, dann sind Programme wie Cubase oder
Logic das Richtige. Aber nicht falsch verstehen, Du kannst mit diesen großen Sequenzern keine
Einzelspuren herausfiltern, wie zB die Klavierspur, und Diese komplett mit einer anderen Stimme
ersetzen. Diese Programme sind zur Komposition gedacht, oder zum Sounddesign."

Zweiteres: Für den Fall, das Songs/Tracks im Wav/MP3-Format vorliegen, nimm Programme wie
Soundforge oder Wavelab, die es erlauben, diese Stereodatei verschiedenst zu bearbeiten.

Wavelab ist eine kleine Ausnahme, weil aus einem Stereo-Bearbeitungsprogramm zu einem
Mehrspur-Bearbeiter erwachsen, aber noch weit enfernt von den Möglichkeiten der großen
Sequenzer. 

So lieber Kandidat, welches Schweinderl hättens gern ?

mfg


----------



## efaku (1. März 2005)

*Re: AQdobe Audition Vocals von Musik trennen*

ich weiss, der thread is schon ein wenig angestaubt usw..
 aber ich hab mir auch adobe audition besorgt, in der hoffnung vocals aus einem lied herausfiltern zu können.
 bisher ist es mir leider noch nicht gelungen

 müsste das nicht eigentlich ganz einfach sein, wenn man das original lied und das instrumental besitzt?

 original lied - instrumental = vocals

 so ungefähr? 

 wäre froh, wenn ihr mir antwortet oder mir rin programm empfehlen könntet in dem man diese einfache mathematik anwenden kann


----------



## chmee (1. März 2005)

*Re: AQdobe Audition Vocals von Musik trennen*

@efaku:
Mathematisch richtig und soweit Du die Anfänge beider Tracks abgestimmt hast
- auf das Bit genau - musst Du das Instrumental in der Phase drehen und dann
mit dem Original mischen..
Theoretisch sollte es funktionieren.. Viel Glück und erzähl von Deinen Erfahrungen 

zB Soundforge und Wavelab können es.. ( nennt sich Phase Shift, Reverse oä )

mfg chmee

p.s.: Es darf aber nicht das Instrumental sein, das Du mit dem oben genannten Prinzip
erstellt hast, denn diese Version ist Mono. Nur eine vom Producer erstellte Stereo-Version
wird aller Wahrscheinlichkeit helfen..


----------



## chmee (8. November 2005)

*Re: AQdobe Audition Vocals von Musik trennen*

Wen es interessiert :
Audition hat inzwischen in seine Eingeweiden eine Effektoption verpflanzt bekommen,
die da heisst "Instrumental/ACapella" Sprich, raus mit Song oder Vocal.

Erfahrungen können mal gepostet werden.

mfg chmee


----------



## chmee (9. Januar 2006)

*Re: AQdobe Audition Vocals von Musik trennen*

Getestet und für schlecht befunden ! mfg chmee


----------



## sehpferd (6. April 2006)

Aloha zusammen!

Hier scheinen sich ja wirklich Leute mit Ahnung zu tummeln... 
Hier mein Problem:
für eine Veranstaltung in einem Club brauche ich zwei-drei Tracks ohne Vocals... als alter PC-Freak habe ich auch schonmal mit Audi-Progs gearbeitet - aber definitiv nicht so detailliert wie's wohl von Nöten ist, um hier weiter zu kommen...
Hat jemand Lust und Zeit, mir zu helfen? Hätte MP3 Song und würde diesen per eMail schicken...sollte dieser jemand gerne im Frankfurter Nachtleben unterwegs sein, würde ich mich entsprechend revanchieren!

Meldungen bitte an julien@incrowd.net

Merci!


----------



## chmee (6. April 2006)

Hey Sehpferd,

schildere doch mal Deine Nöte  Mal sehen, wie geholfen werden kann..

mfg chmee


----------



## sehpferd (6. April 2006)

Naja, meine Nöte sind im Prinzip ganz einfach:
ich hab mir hier einige Songs ausgesucht und ich hab auch schon ne Sängerin. Nun muss ich die Vocal-Spur von den Songs wegbekommen - weil ich's für recht unwahrscheinlich halte, dass ich die "Rohversion" vom Produzenten bekomme.. 

Da ich aber nicht soooo fit auf dem Gebiet bin (habe zwar Adobe Audition, aber damit zerschnippel ich nur Tracks), würde ich mich eben über jmd freuen, der sagt "OK, schick her, ich mach's".. 

Meint:
das Sehpferd


----------



## The_Maegges (17. April 2006)

Persönliche Einschätzung zu deinem Problem:

Es würden vom Gesang noch einige Artefakte übrigbleiben.
Mit etwas Glück kann deine Sängerin genau die Tonlage treffen, so dass man diese Artefakte vielleicht übertönen kann, aber ich würde drauf wetten, dass man es trotzdem hört, sobald das Ganze in nem Club über die Anlange läuft.


----------



## chmee (26. Juli 2007)

Hier ist das Erstellen eines A Capella Tracks am Meisten zerpflückt worden.

Ein PlugIn, dass ich nicht getestet habe, aber das sehr vielversprechend aussieht:

http://www.elevayta.net/product13.htm

mfg chmee


----------



## iTonic (30. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Auch wenn hier die Zeilen schon etwas Staub angesetzt haben, halte ich es nicht für notwendig für meine Frage einen neuen Thread zu öffnen.

Mich interessieren eigentlich nur einige aktuelle Erfahrungen zu diversen Programmen zur Audiobearbeitung.

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne gibt es Audition nicht mehr, zumindest nicht aktuell und das neue Tool von Adobe ist Soundbooth. Bitte korrigiert mich fals ich falsch liege... :-S
Kann man damit arbeiten, was das Filtern von Spuren bzw. Teilen einer Audiodatei betrifft oder gibt es bessere Programme die aber dennoch nicht den Rahmen sprengen. Also Software die trotz aller Möglichkeiten eher etwas für den "Hausgebrauch" ist ;-)

Über alle Infos und Erfahrungen bin ich sehr dankbar!

Beste Grüße

P.S. Also was ich eigentlich machen möchte ist - falls möglich - verschiedene Teile einer Audiodatei herausfiltern. Heißt: mal einzelne Instumente, aber auch wie hier im Thread schon öfter beschrieben, nur Vocals vom Rest trennen oder umgekehrt.
Außerdem möchte ich einige Audiodateien "einfach" schneiden


----------



## chmee (30. August 2009)

Adobe Audition gibt es immer noch, wird aber (soweit ich weiss) nicht mehr im Paket mitgeliefert.
Wenn es unter Windows ist, dann fällt mir Audacity ein, dass als Freeware richtig gute Arbeit leistet. Für nicht viel Geld gibt es noch das Magix MusikStudio, das im Vergleich zu den ersten Magix-Produkten eine andere Liga ist..

mfg chmee

p.s.: Ich hab in Referer-Links gelesen, dass sich einige Menschen Hoffnung machen, dass es zB nur das passende Format sein muss. Dem ist nicht so. DENN : Die Basis für die ideale Arbeit wäre das Vorhandensein der einzelnen Spuren, also quasi die Daten aus dem Studio. Diese werdet Ihr nicht einfach so bekommen, mit Sicherheit. Was Euch bleibt, ist mit einer Stereodatei (also dem Song an sich) Vorlieb nehmen zu müssen, und damit sind die Ergebnisse miserabel/schauderhaft.


----------



## alex111 (10. Oktober 2009)

Ok, ich bin am verzweifeln.

Kann mir nun jemand konkret sagen wie ich mit Adobe Audition (Demo-version) die Stimme aus einem Lied entfernen kann?


----------



## chmee (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube, das wird hinreichend im Thread erklärt? Oder etwa nicht?

Eine gängige Lösung ist :

1 - Stereodatei laden.
2 - 2 Monodateien (L und R) machen.
3 - In einer von Beiden die Phase umdrehen.
4 - Wieder zusammen mixen.

Ergebnis : Eine Monodatei (im Optimallfall ohne Stimme) mit sicherlich vielen anderen fehlenden Dingen 

mfg chmee


----------

